# When will the crying stop?



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

My twins will be 1 next week and one of them is still as whingy if not more whingy than when he was 3 weeks old.  Seriously DH and myself are getting concerned now because he cries and whingies most of the day over anything.  He's got a very short attention span and crawls around at top speed spending about 30 seconds with each toy then attacking his brother (pulling hair, grabbing face and ears) in between.  He's also very bad tempered and to be honest I feel like if he was on trial I would have gave him back months ago.....I really am at the end of my tether.  To make matters worse over the past 2 weeks his sleep during the day has deteriorated, he'll sleep for 30-40 mins tops and wake up again crying, I know he's still tired but he will not go back to sleep, I've tried leaving him but he could go on for almost half an hour.  Luckily he sleeps all night but I feel that too could change any day.

Is there anything we can do.....apart from selling him on e-bay....yeh bad joke I know but I really have had enough.

Julie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Julie

Yep Ebay sounds good to me  

I think you may find that he is getting frustrated because he wants to do more and cant.

Also, have you spoken to your HV. It would be interesting to see what she says.

Are you taking the boys to any mother & toddler groups??

Toddlers at this age do have a short attention span. What temperament does his brother have??

Jxx


----------



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Jeanette,

So sorry to have taken so long to respond to you.  I had both of them at the doctors last week and expressed my concerns about Jake.  To my surprise the doc was very sympathetic and said it is definately a behaviour issue and has already spoke to my HV who is giving me a home visit on Monday to discuss Jake, we will all (me, HV and doc) get together and see how to take it from there after her visit.  To be honest DH and myself are concerned it might be ADHD but we know it cannot be diagnosed until after 3 years of age.

Yes I do take them to mother and toddler groups and Jake loves it.....in fact he couldn't care less whether I was there or not, I could leave him for a whole 2 hours and he wouldn't even notice, he never comes over and checks I'm still there.

His brother Finlay is completely different, he is so placid and such a content baby and when we are at mother and toddler groups he rarely leaves my side and is always checking I'm still there.

Julie


----------

